
Starting To Be Wrong - wglb
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2010/06/01/Fixed-Format-Electronic-Publishing
======
aaronsw
What Tim doesn't note is that WIRED was one of the leaders of this pixel-for-
pixel web design.

